# Kestrel Evoke SL or TSR3 SL???



## stroked385camaro (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to buy my first road bike and was hoping this forum could help me decide between these two bikes. I have read a couple of post on the Evoke and the owners seem pretty happy with the bike but I can't really find any info on the TSR3.

Kestrel Evoke SL
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/oz_evoke_sl.htm

OR

Kestrel TSR3 SL
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/10_tsr3_sl_sram_rival_road.htm

I won't be doing any racing just something that is comfortable to commute with and ride 50+ miles at a time. Any information about these two bike would really be helpful.

Thank you for your time,
NG


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

*Get the Evoke*

In my opinion, if it is your first road bike you will better of with the Evokel. I owned an Evoke SL and loved it. It is an excellent bike. Comfortable, fast, and very versatile. See my thread about the Kestrel Evoke SL.

Last May I was involved in an accident which broke my Kestrel Evoke SL. I would have bought another Evoke SL but BD sold out of my size.


----------



## stroked385camaro (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you fun2none for your feedback. I will probably go with the Evoke, you and BD recommend it over the TSR3. I'm sorry to hear about your accident but man you were lucky. Have you made a full recovery? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

The TRS / Talon really isn't a competitive bike. I love my evoke.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

I recieved my evoke about 2 weeks ago. The pictures on the website do not do it any justice. Sorry to say but IMO I think the tsr3 is an UGLY bike.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

What is so bad about TSR3 or RT800SL? I puke looking at the color scheme/logo of the Motobecane cycles, so Kestrel is a contender against Canondale Synapse with SRAM Apex or Madone 4.5 with Ultegra.


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its a great bike and served me well till I broke the frame from what im guessing is just too much power(4.8-5w/pkg with a guy that weights 155 plus 15lb of gear at a minimum so almost Clydesdale) as I havent wrecked it and I pulled the non drive side drop out apart. I rode a madone and didnt like the way it was too stiff but the evoke sl just floats and was a great bike for the 4k miles I put on it in about a year. I don't race either and that's the reason I bought the evoke over a madone was that; it is what I think carbon should be a stiff but very comfortable material. The evokes ride is smooth with just a hint of road vibration to tell you that your not riding a paint line or oil slick for when you have to brake you dont slide. Im hoping to get another evoke sl hopefully for a frame replacement as I love its ride and would compare it to almost a steel bike without the flex.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

harry2110 said:


> Its a great bike and served me well till I broke the frame from what im guessing is just too much power(4.8-5w/pkg with a guy that weights 155 plus 15lb of gear at a minimum so almost Clydesdale) as I havent wrecked it and I pulled the non drive side drop out apart. I rode a madone and didnt like the way it was too stiff but the evoke sl just floats and was a great bike for the 4k miles I put on it in about a year. I don't race either and that's the reason I bought the evoke over a madone was that; it is what I think carbon should be a stiff but very comfortable material. The evokes ride is smooth with just a hint of road vibration to tell you that your not riding a paint line or oil slick for when you have to brake you dont slide. Im hoping to get another evoke sl hopefully for a frame replacement as I love its ride and would compare it to almost a steel bike without the flex.


Yea I got agree with the above description of the Evoke's ride. I haven't put 4k miles on mine yet.. but the ride is real good. 

And like i said above.. to each there own.. but the TRS is just kind of ugly looking...


----------



## OKI_Axehole (Oct 3, 2011)

*Hybrid Convert looking to go Road*

Hey guys. Bought a hybrid cannondale about two years ago thinking that it would suit the touring/city streets and the occasional century/double century. So far, it's been a pleasure, but it's time to step up to a road bike for the longer rides of 25mi or more or for when I finally cave in to my riding buddies and start racing for real.

About me:
6' 3", 190 lbs 35" inseam barefooted (I'm pretty sure that I'm in the 60-62cm range)
Strong'ish weekend rider able to keep up with the road bike crowds, but the wind/weight advantage they have over me is starting to grate on my nerves.
The Island I live on has a LOT of steep, but short (.5-3k) inclines separated by 5-10k stretches of flat'ish road.

So here's what I'm looking at so far (Recommendations or input would be most appreciated):

Bikes Direct: Kestrel Evoke SL 1.0 SRAM Red components 62cm
Pros: Seems like a good balance between all day comfort and race performance, frame geometry is most similar to the cannondale I'm currently trucking around on.
Cons: Haven't heard anything good about the aksium wheels, and the unimpressive black paint job in the pictures isn't particularily inspiring.

Bikes Direct: SMU11 Kestrel TSR1 Road Bikes + SRAM Red 60cm
Pros: Talon frames have always had good reviews, and the aero frame will help a lot with the island winds (as long as they're hitting me in the face)
Cons: I would hate to wake up next to one of these after a hard night of drinking. Aero frame while good in a headwind, might be a killer in a crosswind... not sure.

Bikes Direct: 2011 Motobecane Immortal Inferno + SRAM Red 62cm
Pros: Great wheels in the Ksyrium Elites, more traditional triangle geometry, slightly lower price, looks terrific.
Cons: I don't know a single person who owns a Moto, never heard of anyone ever winning the Tour De Anything on a Moto, nor have I ever seen one in any of the LBS's I've wandered through over the past two years. Does not instill confidence. 

In a nutshell, all three of the bikes seem to be decent enough from the reviews I've managed to find, so I was looking for some pointed feedback from someone who has owned one or two of 'em to kick some advice in my general direction.

Thanks from Okinawa


----------



## ewok13 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm having the same debate myself. What's so bad about the TSR3 compared to the evoke sl? Why does BD recommend the evoke over the TSR3?


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

*Evoke, race bike?*

I'm a 165 pound sprinter, would this be a poor choice in terms of stiffness, stability?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

bnoojin said:


> I'm a 165 pound sprinter, would this be a poor choice in terms of stiffness, stability?


Do you want a real race bike? Do you want a bike that's stiff, responsive, and has a cult following because of its proven race performance? In that price range you're better off with a Cannondale Caad10. The MSRP is $100 more than the Evoke but dealers are offering the bikes for much less. 

CAAD10 4 RIVAL

I don't sell Cannondale. I own two motobecanes and a few specialzied bikes. But if I were in your shoes, I would pick the Caad 10 over the Evoke every time.


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

Local Hero said:


> Do you want a real race bike? Do you want a bike that's stiff, responsive, and has a cult following because of its proven race performance? In that price range you're better off with a Cannondale Caad10. The MSRP is $100 more than the Evoke but dealers are offering the bikes for much less.
> 
> CAAD10 4 RIVAL
> 
> I don't sell Cannondale. I own two motobecanes and a few specialzied bikes. But if I were in your shoes, I would pick the Caad 10 over the Evoke every time.


gotcha. yep, a race bike that can take a thrashing. I'm just looking at a slightly used Evoke frameset for cheap. (I haven't bought a complete bike in 15 years)

I've been doing research and it seems I should be looking for a Caad9 frameset. I'm not really interested in the Caad10's "Save" chainstay comfort. I currently have a Caad8 and the bb stiffness is great but the steering stability leaves something to be desired. maybe this is rectified in the 9?

thanks for your input, but do you have any experience with the Evoke?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

No, I haven't ridden an Evoke. A triathlete friend has one and he's happy.


----------



## oldskooleskimo (Jan 11, 2012)

I, too, would like to know why everyone seems to prefer the Evoke to the TSR3. Is the only advantage of the TSR3 its aerodynamic construction?


----------

